# I've learned my lesson



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Because Sammy has been kept in a crate the majority of every day of his life, we decided that we would allow him a bit more freedom at our home.
He would be allowed the run of the main floor, but not the floors with carpet when we're not home due to a couple of accidents that he's had.
We've been leaving him alone loose in the house for 1-2 hours at a time while we go get groceries, etc... He's been fantastic so far!
Last night, we went out for our first dinner "out" since he came to us... we were gone for 2.5 hours....
I came home to 3 of my kids' winter mitts absolutely _shredded_. My bad - I had left them on the bench inside the door. 
Funny thing is, as soon as we came home, he greeted us at the door with his tail wagging between his legs and truly looked worried lol.
My first reply "uh oh... what have you done Sammy, you look awfully guilty!"
It wasn't until I got into the living room that I noticed his evening entertainment.

Oh well... I'm just glad it was cheap winter mittens and not the couch or chair!!!

_Note to self: don't leave mittens on the bench. Sam likes to *eat* them._


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ Note to Sam: Don't chew owner's belongings! 

We tried to leave him with 4 or 5 Kongs, hard empty. Alas, our boy became bored and when we returned, found him in the kennel, resting.
I guess, he likes his kennel 

If your Sam was kept in the kennel, it was for a specific reason. 
We humans, live in much bigger kennels with many rooms, we call this a home...confuses the dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

We rented a dog-friendly home a couple years ago up in North Tahoe over Christmas. Went to the movies in town (Marlie and Me) and came home to Bailey stuck in one of the bedrooms and Chloe in the hall. Bailey had closed himself in behind the door. He tried to dig through the carpet at the door and chewed the bottom of the door trying to get out.

Ouch. I called the owner and told her I would pay for the damages or I could fix it as I am somewhat handy. She told me to go ahead and fix it.

So the next d of our vacation was spent at hardware stores and carpet stores buying supplies to do the needed repairs.

Now that they are 3 1/2 and 4 1/2 that seems to be in the past, but if Bailey got stuck in a strange bedroom and Chloe was on the other side, I am certain it would happen again. 

Some lessons (we learn) can be more costly than others. 

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

datacan said:


> If your Sam was kept in the kennel, it was for a specific reason.


You are right! - however the "reason" was because he wouldn't hunt. If you're not gonna hunt, you're not going out.

Anything "chewable" that's in the house, as soon as he sniffs it, I make my "no" noise and he never looks at it again... he's very good with this!!
The mittens were brought in out of the van that afternoon and he hadn't been "introduced" to them... so yes, it's my fault.
His crate is his "safe place" and he uses it as such - when he's had enough of the kids or company, he goes in it. 
What I won't do is leave him locked in it all day every day... he's had enough of that.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

City_dog - set my VVVVVVVVVV free! You are on the right TRACK! keePUP the good work!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A mitten for a V - I wish my stock broker gave me such a good return on my investment! LOL


----------

